# OBX headers for 66 GTO?



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Im planing on buying headers for my new 461" stroker to go in my 66 GTO.
Ï want headers that wont make my hair grey when im installing them and the only manufacturer i can think of is Doug´s.

But i found these on ebay and that´s a really nice price, 1/3 of the Doug´s.

OBX Racing Sports SS Exhaust Manifold Headers 64 72 Pontiac GTO Lemans 326 455 | eBay


If you compare the picture from Ebay with this then it looks like an exact copy of the dougs but in stainless steel with exactly the same bends. http://static.summitracing.com/global/images/prod/mediumlarge/dou-d567_w_ml.jpg

And, i found a post with a guy who have purchased a pair for a 66 GTO and was surpriced over the great quality.

Anyone ever install a set of OBX headers? (on any car) [Archive] - Corvette Forum : DigitalCorvettes.com Corvette Forums

Have anyone tryed these or should i just go with the expensive Dougs?
Need to know about fitment problems.

I have contacted 5 people who have purchased the OBX headers on ebay and asked about fitment. On the sellers feedback page they have all said that the product looks fantastic.

Its a manual car with roundport kauffman heads.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, there is a good chance that your hair will turn gray with age anyhow, so no better time like the present...  Maybe you have already done so, but make sure you are getting feedback from Pontiac owners and not chevy users. I am a strong proponent of RAM AIR cast manifolds, which helped to stop my gray hair after replacing a set of ill fitting headers on my 4spd car. I am running a cast head bored 455 motor and only lost 8-10 hp over headers, but can see where an aluminum head/better flowing engine may benefit more with a good set of headers.

Everything I have read says to go with Dougs, but i have no personal experience with them.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a pair for my FOX body Mustang and was impressed with the welds and heavy duty construction. That said, the problem with ALL pontiac headers is the way the bolts run in from below and up at an angle, and the Siamese D ports in the middle making a tube bend very tight on one or both of the mid tubes. I am running three pipe headers and they clear everything fine except for where one was ticking my rag joint bolt at partial turn. Still a PITA to install, smart money is on RA manifolds, when i have to pull the motor mine will get a new set.


----------

